

Did cocaine use by bankers cause the global financial crisis? - coloneltcb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/shortcuts/2013/apr/15/cocaine-bankers-global-financial-crisis?CMP=twt_gu

======
Achristi
interesting but I don't think you an blame their mind set all on a drug but I
can see how it could of made an affect

